# T&T Lemon Almond Tart



## corazon (May 3, 2006)

_I served this with raspberries and whipped cream. Very lemony and tasty! I got this out of the Ball Blue Book of preserving.  The curd is also good on toast._

*Lemon Almond Tart*
Makes one 8 inch tart

_Tart Shell_
1/2 cup sliced almonds, lightly toasted
1 cup flour
1/2 cup unsalted butter
2 Tablespoons sugar
1 large egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1-2 Tablespoons water

Preheat oven to 375F. Place toasted almonds in food processor and pulse until almonds are finely ground. Add flour, butter and sugar. Pulse until it resembles a corse meal. Add yolk, and extract, pulse to combine. with the processor running, Add water a few drops at a time, until it is just enough to hold the dough together. Form the dough into a disk and refridgerate for an hour. Roll out dough to a 10 inch diameter. Transfer dough to 8 inch tart pan. Fit dough evenly in bottom and around the edges. Trim any overhang and refridgerate for 30 minutes. Line the shell with foil and fill with pie weights or dried beans. Bake for 20-30 minutes until lightly golden brown. Remove weights & foil. Cool.

_Lemon Curd filling_
6 large egg yolks
3/4 cup sugar
zest of one lemon
1 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup cold unsalted butter, cut into Tablespoons

Press yolks through a sieve set over a heavy saucepan to make sure all the whites are gone. Add sugar, zest and juice. Whisk to combine. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly. Make sure to stir down the sides of the saucepan, I like to use a silicone spatula. Cook until mixture coats the back of spoon about 20 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in butter, one Tablespoon at a time, until smooth. Transfer curd to a bowl and cover with plastic wrap, laying the plastic wrap on the surface of the curd to prevent a skin from forming. Chill until set, about an hour.

_To assemble_
After curd is chilled, pour into shell and spread evenly. Decorate with fresh berries and serve with whipped cream.


----------



## VickiQ (May 3, 2006)

Cora- your recipes are always so inviting to make and when you have posted photos of them -they are  beautiful as well!!!Thank you for sharing so many- "have to try" recipes!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Cor so much for this recipe.  I absolutely adore Lemon so I will be giving this one a try.  Did you use a tin or glass tart pan when making this?


----------



## corazon (May 3, 2006)

I used one with a removable bottom.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 4, 2006)

Grazie mille Cora, thanks so much, the recipe looks fabulous just as I imagined!!  Seems fairly simple to make too, I will get my hands on it the first chance I get!!   (Maybe I will use the amaretto liqueur instead of the extract and water...)  I will let you know how they turn out!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2006)

Cora, I made this yesterday and it was fabulous!!  (Notice the past tense... it is all finished now  )

I prepared the lemon curd in my double boiler, it takes a bit longer but it eliminated the worry of its burning and sticking to the pot, and the hassle of stirring constantly.  I started with the curd and while it was cooking I prepared the dough, just checking and stirring the curd occasionally.  I also made them into smaller tarts using muffin forms, produced 9 of them.

Cristiano was mad at me, he decided to take off his surplus 10kg and just started a little diet (nothing too severe, mainly cutting down on sugary beverages which he consumes a bit too much), and there, those rich yellow delights waiting for him...he couldn't resist and ate 3 of them for dessert!! 

Thanks for yet another brilliant recipe idea, you are so talented!!


----------



## corazon (May 9, 2006)

I'm so glad you liked it urmaniac!  That was a great idea to make individual tarts.  I like desserts that I can make ahead of time.  When I made this I just poured the curd into the shell right before I served it.


----------

